# will the f65 fiamma awning fit trigano tribute 2005



## dane (Apr 19, 2009)

hi will the f65 fiamma awning fit trigano tribute that has the roof bars without removeing one of the bars

Dane


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi yes it will, at a guess you need a 3.7m plus the adaptor kit as shown, cost £55.

The rail needs removing whilst the awning box is being fitted, once fitted using the brackets, the rail can then be replaced.

We fitted one a couple of weeks ago in our workshop.

Peter


----------



## dane (Apr 19, 2009)

*trigano tribute awning*

Hi peter

my van is a 550 I think the 370 is a bit two long I thought max would be 340 as we would like later to fit privacy room
regards

Dane


----------



## socialista (Dec 10, 2008)

Hope you don't mind me asking a related question. 

I fitted a Fiamma awning - bought from JohnCross - to my Fiat Ducato MWB PVC. Can I also fit roof bars as per the response to the original posting? Also, is it possible to buy/fit a side ladder to this van as I have a bike rack and 360ltr back box fitted which prevents a rear door ladder. If so, where from? 

Thanks.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

socialista said:


> Hope you don't mind me asking a related question.
> I fitted a Fiamma Awning [MHF Link] - bought from JohnCross - to my Fiat Ducato MWB PVC. Can I also fit roof bars as per the response to the original posting? Also, is it possible to buy/fit a side ladder to this van as I have a bike rack and 360ltr back box fitted which prevents a rear door ladder. If so, where from?
> Thanks.


A side ladder could possibly be dangerous as at a guess it would have to be fiited on the offside of your van as I would imagine the awning is fitted on the near side.

The roof bar I do not know and its a bit late to phone Darren to ind out!

Just a thought.

Peter


----------



## socialista (Dec 10, 2008)

Sorry, should have mentioned that the van is LHD. There is an area behind the drivers door that would take a ladder, if such a thing was available. Haven't been able to find one on the web, however. Can't see that it would be a problem as I've seen many vans with all sorts of bracket type fittings on the side - usually carrying panes of glass or similar. Perhaps needs to be made by a specialist metal company. 

Thanks for responding.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

socialista said:


> Can I also fit roof bars as per the response to the original posting?


We had a Trigano with awning.. I bought the roof bars to fit but never got round to getting them installed as we realised later that our sat dish was in the way  .
From memory you might need to modify the mounting on the side where the awning is fitted..

If you want to give it a try my bars are on sale in the classified.. !


----------

